# FCC Flat Conductor Cable



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone use FCC in many years.


----------



## daverk87 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I know. The problem is the store we are remodeling has used it in the past in other states that allow it. They cant seem to understand that in the state of MN it is illegal for us to install it unless it has a UL listing. They are going to send one of there guys from Kansas next week to show us the light. They wont listen to reason.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You can't install anything that is not listed. I'm sure Fcc is listed.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Look on page 160 in the UL white book 2008 it talks about FCC.


----------



## daverk87 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok I looked at that. So now what I'm thinking is that the supply house had trouble finding FCC and told us its not listed or the stuff they found is not listed. I guess I will find out next week when the guy from Kansas comes up with the cable.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

daverk87 said:


> Ok I looked at that. So now what I'm thinking is that the supply house had trouble finding FCC and told us its not listed or the stuff they found is not listed. I guess I will find out next week when the guy from Kansas comes up with the cable.


 Yea, I bet its something like that. The white book is very helpful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

Article 324 Flat Conductor Cable; 324.6 Listing requirements, Type FCC

cable and assoc. fittings shall be listed.

This listing requirement is new for the 2005 code. FWIW


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

After checking NEMA, they listed Tyco and Hubble as manufacturers and both make FCC cables that are UL listed for both Canada and the US.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Is fcc the same stuff they call ribbon cable and they use in gasoline dispensers? Or computers for that matter?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Is fcc the same stuff they call ribbon cable and they use in gasoline dispensers? Or computers for that matter?


 No they are not the same thing at all the FCC is much wider than the ribbon cables are.

BTW the FCC is pretty restrctied use so per NEC code it only limited in few spots that about it I know I ran into this more than once is office space it can run under the carpet however IIRC it mention have sqaure section peices not the large single peices type.

Not too long ago I did see a adverisment about the FCC for resdential use { it mention low voltage setting } myself I don't know how good they are.

Merci,Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FCC, in my experience, is only suitable when they have onsite electricians or decent building maintenance staff. I've seen it short out when furniture is rearranged, dollies are rolled over it unknowingly, etc. Fickle stuff. I've installed it purposely on only one job, and it was AMP brand. Tenant space had high, pressed tin ceiling, so tele power poles were out. On a slab with a lot of conduit in it already, so sawcutting was an option pretty far down on the list. Flat conductor cable was decided upon when I was informed they were going to use carpet tile anyhow. Had to try it at least once. Expensive, but cheaper than sawcutting a busy slab. 

By the way, in case you didn't know, FCC is really only indicated when they're going to use carpet tile. One big piece of rug... furgettaboutit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

we have used it in certain gov bldgs that are designed for it (floor raceways everywhere) and where they rearrange offices often enough to actually make it practical (cubicles as far as the eye can see). there are at least two brands out that are listed. you might need to go with a different supply house (we get it from a specialty supply house that we don't normally buy from)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is there not another wiring method that you could use?


----------

